# Duel citizenship rights



## Bothways (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi all,

I am a born Australian citizen and currently reside in Australia and have never to date been to the UK. As my father was born in the UK, I now have a Birtish Passport giving me British citizenship. The plan was to head over on a working holliday at some stage and visit my extended family.
I am slightly confused though as to the EU part of my passport and the countries that form the EU. Does this mean that I can live and work in any of the participating countries as a citizen, or can I only live and work in the UK?
Also for me to move to the UK to live, is it a matter of just packing my bags and heading ovver, or is there things I need to do prior to moving?

Thanks everyone

Trevor


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

You don't need a working holiday visa. You are a UK citizen, and that gives you all the rights to work that any other citizen has, including the right to work in other EU countries. You're golden!


----------



## Akatrin (Nov 17, 2007)

Just pack up, and move over.
Still if you read the documents that came when you got your UK passport, I think you need an Australian passport because Australian citizens must enter Australia using it. If you ever plan to return. Probably a good idea just in case.

(and you had British citizenship long before you got the passport... even if you didn't realize it)

I think it's only recently some EU countries have disallowed dual citizenship, and that only applies to their citizens. UK/Australia both allow dual citizenship.


----------



## Bothways (Dec 3, 2007)

Many thanks Synthia for the reply. So glad that the father son rule was introduced for citizenship in the UK, I have been told that it is a great benefit.
Thanks again Trevor


----------



## Bothways (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks Akatrin, I am looking forward to heading over. I had advice to leave on the aussie one and arrive on the uk passport, so thats the plan i think. Also, I never realised that I was able to get the passport until a couple of years ago at work when a friend from the Uk told me about the ability for people to get a passport on decent from their father, so I got mine straight after that and was really excited.

Thanks again trevor


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just be sure to read the fine print on your UK passport before you head over. I know when Hong Kong was being turned over to China, there was some problem about people who had British passports that gave them citizenship rights, but not "rights of residence" in the UK.

That may have been fixed/changed since then, but make sure your passport includes "right of residence" - I know some folks who have had problems in the past due to that little difference.


----------



## Bothways (Dec 3, 2007)

Interesting Bevedeforges.

I went and looked at my passport and it is a maroon colour with European Union, United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland.
On the notes page, note 2 states

Citizenship and National Status; British citizens have the right of abode in the United Kingdom. No right of abode in the United Kingdom derives from the status as British nationals of British Dependent Territories citizens, British Nationals (overseas) British Overseas citizens, British protected persons and British subjects.

When I look at the status of my details, it has me listed as a British Citizen, so I assume I am able to live/work there as a UK resident?

Any thoughts? Thanks Trevor


----------



## Akatrin (Nov 17, 2007)

Yes and Yes. You can live there and you can work there.
There used to be a category of British Citizen with Right of Abode... back when they were known as "British Subjects, citizens of the united kingdom and colonies". This category turned into generic "british citizen" around the early 1980s if you had right of abode, or british national if you didn't. I think. eh it gets complicated, but it's all on the website  Britain in Australia Gateway, British services and information in Australia


----------



## Bothways (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks Akatrin...much appreciated...clear as...well crystal.. 

i`m happy I can move about and work with my passport.


----------



## DDJ_US_UK (Dec 15, 2007)

So am I understanding this right....
My son, who was born in the United States and whose father is from England, automatically has dual citizenship? 

My son and I area awaiting our passports. They should be here any day now.

Thanks for the info. Very interesting.


----------



## izzysmum04 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Yes, did you register his birth at a British Embassy in the US? Bell (our daughter) has dual citizenship. She was born here in the UK, but we had to take her to London to register her for American citizenship. It's the opposite for you. You need to register him at a British Embassy to get his British passport. We carry both of her passports with us when we travel between the 2 countries. *


----------



## DDJ_US_UK (Dec 15, 2007)

No I didn't know I should do that. His passport should be arriving any day now, but it's just an American passport that I applied for here. So should I go ahead and register him with a British Embassy? We are still residing in the US but will be moving to the UK very soon. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Akatrin (Nov 17, 2007)

I didn't register. I just applied for a UK passport, and they gave it to me. My understanding of "registration" isn't good, but it costs over $1000 AUS whereas a UK passport costs $300, and I assume costs are similar in the US so be sure to read up on it first. I thought it was for people who were not already UK citizens but wanted to be.

DDJ, it depends when your son was born. If after 1983, his english father had to be married to his mother at the time of birth/conception for him to be able to claim UK citizenship by descent. Up until that time it could only be claimed through the father's line.

If he fits the criteria, the british will regard him a a UK citizen unless he goes to them and applies not to be (cost: ~$1000). There is no need to register. It's slightly egocentric but since its more convenient, who cares.

However if he tries to claim citizenship with them he may forfeit his primary countries' citizenship. I /think/ US does allow multiple citizenships, but you should check. Some European countries have recently changed their stance on dual citizenship due to the large amount of migration the EU agreements have caused.


----------



## DDJ_US_UK (Dec 15, 2007)

He's 2 and his dad and I were married. This is very interesting. Thanks for the info.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

US passports cost $97 for adults, less for those under 16. Registration of a child born outside the US costs $30.


----------



## Akatrin (Nov 17, 2007)

Why is it so much more from Australia? 
*Woe!*


----------

